# Do You Dress The Way You Like, or Follow The Latest Trends?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm a very casual dresser, and never dress up at all if I can help it.  I spend my days in jeans or cargo pants and tee shirts and sneakers or hiking boots.  Even when I was young, I didn't worry about the fashion trends.  I wore some bell bottoms, hip huggers, but that was about it.

Are you very fashion conscious, or do you just wear whatever you want regardless of style?  It seems to be that a lot of the fashions are coming back now all over again, like platform shoes, etc.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 25, 2014)

I Dress what feels good and works for me  It just happensto be current a little one reason no one is selling fashions from the 1800 So more my style from what is available and does not make a stament of any kind  not old or young silly stupid or out of line just nice


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2014)

I dress up 5 days a week for work..but although I was very fashionable when I was younger, I now prefer to class myself as chic


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 26, 2014)

As long as it's black I wear it. Been doing that before Johnny Cash was born. layful:

Has to be roomy and comfortable. I was spoiled when I began training in martial arts and we wore those big black pajamas.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 26, 2014)

Around the house I wear work pants and shirts leftover from working in a machine shop all those years. Those things never wear out, I've been retired seven years and still have a closet full.
When I go out I dress up in jeans and a nice T-shirt.

On formal occasions I wear black jeans.  :lol:   I haven't worn a tie in probably thirty years.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2014)

Flip-flops, shorts and T- shirt most days. When I moved to Florida, I brought my winter coats and I think they are somewhere in the back of the closet. I remember giving a couple to the local Goodwill store a while back.


----------



## oldman (Oct 26, 2014)

I dress casual most of the times. Jeans in winter, shorts in summer. In the winter when I am up north here, I dress for warmth, no matter how ridiculous I look. When I go to church, I used to wear a suit, but stopped that about thirty years ago. Today, I dress in business casual, except on the religious holidays and then I wear a suit.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 26, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> On formal occasions I wear black jeans.  :lol:



For formal occasions, I even wear _shoes_!


----------



## Justme (Oct 26, 2014)

I hate dressing up and rarely do so. I wear trousers and T shirts all the year around, topped by a fleece if cold.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 26, 2014)

Shorts and jeans for me. The shirts I wear are pretty much up to date, but not trying to follow a certain trend. Just may work out that way.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 26, 2014)

Jeans, tees, shorts, mocs, jump suits etc.  I have the dress up clothing for weddings & funerals, but that's it.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 26, 2014)

Ill throw on anything I can grab and its usually a t shirt and shorts.
The T shirt for the next couple of months will be the Dallas Cowboys one,stain or no stain.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 26, 2014)

I consider my style of dress casual, other people seem to think, I'm dressed up at times, but, oh well.  Living in a hot climate, I prefer the comfort of dresses or palazzo pants worn with a simple top.  I like jeans and would wear them more if I lived in a cooler climate, but, if it were in my budget, my style of everyday dress would be to wear Ralph Lauren's line, love the simple cuts.  For now, I settle for Macy's bargain basement, whatever they throw to bottom of the basket at TJMaxx.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 26, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Jeans, tees, shorts, mocs, jump suits etc.  I have the dress up clothing for weddings & funerals, but that's it.



The jump suits are for grocery shopping, right?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 26, 2014)

The latest trends?  I don't follow them.

Laugh if you will, but  when I put on my baseball cap the VISOR is always  facing forward and you CAN'T see my undershorts.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't think that I have ever followed the latest trends. Even when I was in school, I just dressed in whatever clothes I had for school, and didn't worry about fashion. We had to wear dresses for school back then, and I had several dresses, some skirts and tops, and I had plain shoes or even the moccasins with soles on them, which were my favorite. 
Once I got home, the dress got traded for my jeans, t-shirt, and cowboy boots, and that was my standard non-school attire. 
Most of my life that was about all I wore, but did have to wear slacks or pantsuit when I was selling insurance for Combined.
Now, makeup, I have always loved, and just liked finding new kinds to try. I guess it was just the artistic side of me, and my face was what I used to paint on.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't like jeans and leggings, but wear black, navy or dark green trousers, or skirts,[warmer skirts with boots in colder weather, or floaty with sandals in Summer.] Or dresses.Smart/casual sort of thing.Don't wear tee shirts either,or shorts.I have lots of shoes, sandals and boots, both ankle boots and longer.Also have lots of jackets and coats.Living in a colder country,we need more to wear than you lucky people in Florida.


----------



## Melody1948 (Oct 28, 2014)

I am fashion conscious when I go out.  I love to be in style.  I shop at Winner's because I think they are the best and right up to date.
I like to hang out at home in shorts or track pants.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2014)

I like being "in style" sometimes, but not a slave to it. I like jeans, t-shirts, blouses and dress slacks. I never wear dresses.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Still wearing my peg pants and suede shoes...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2014)

No fashionista here!  ... I was one when I had a daily life away from home, but no more.  Comfort rules my life these days.


----------



## Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

I like nice clothes, but lean toward the casual look, don't even own one dress. Sew all my own so I am my own stylist.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 29, 2014)

Summer:
Cargo shorts, t-shirt, tennis shoes and baseball cap for just "hanging out".
Winter:
Wrangler jeans, button-down collar long sleeve shirt, tennis shoes and baseball cap.

Going out to dinner or other special occasions (Spring, Summer or Winter.......Docker slacks, button-down collar short-sleeve shirt, black slip-on shoes.


Wife has only wore a dress a couple times since we met 15 years ago. She's really not a "dress" type gal. No high-heels either.......only Pumps. No low-cut tops......she doesn't like them. 

Nope, don't keep up with Fashion.


----------



## jujube (Oct 29, 2014)

Shorts, jeans, t-shirts, flipflops and walking shoes for me since I retired.  I keep a couple of what I call my "funeral and wedding outfits" tucked in the back of the closet, but that's it.  One pair of high heels and I'm not even sure I can walk in them anymore.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2014)

I must be one of the only people that prefer dresses;  for me it's more of a comfort factor here in the humid hot Florida, air circulates better.    One piece, easy peasy, no worrying about matching up pieces, but, I do find myself wearing my loose fitting palazzos most days, lately, for running around, they are another fast easy clothing item to slip into, even if I have to fuss about which top to wear with.  I've just always really loved wearing dresses and nice fitting jeans as well, but jeans don't go well in this heat.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 29, 2014)

AprilT said:


> I must be one of the only people that prefer dresses; for me it's more of a comfort factor here in the humid hot Florida, air circulates better.  One piece, easy peasy, no worrying about matching up pieces, but, I do find myself wearing my loose fitting palazzos most days, lately, for running around, they are another fast easy clothing item to slip into, even if I have to fuss about which top to wear with. I've just always really loved wearing dresses and nice fitting jeans as well, but jeans don't go well in this heat.


  I like dresses too! However, only for Summer. Winter here is cold, and trousers[pants!] and a warm jumper [sweater] with socks and ankle boots is ideal.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 29, 2014)

I dress in T-shirts and jeans or sweatpants and comfy shoes of course.  Plus I don't go anywhere where dressing up is necessary.  So nice after years of work dress code bs.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 29, 2014)

I dress in jeans and sweatsuits in the winter. For the summer it's shorts and always hip length shirts that don't show my waistline (or the lack of it). For Sundays it's dress pants and a dressy blouse. Shoes are whatever is comfortable. I don't pay attention to fashion. I go by what I like. I don't know what is trending and don't really care. I am pretty good at figuring out what looks good on me.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2017)

As I'm self-employed, I can wear whatever I want, even when working.  My usual attire:  jeans and t-shirts.  If it's chilly I add on an oversized long-sleeved shirt.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey SifuPhil,

Johnny Cash was born in 1932, so you must be over 85.

Cheers,
HiDesertHal


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 1, 2017)

I go out for coffee every morning with the boys.  We have a group we call ourselves the Senators.

So I always try to look good.  Casual but nice shorts, tee shirts, sweaters, jacket, whatever.

It doesn't take any more effort to look good than it does to look sloppy.


----------



## Leah (Jun 1, 2017)

I occasionally get dressed up for special occasions but I am manily a jean nice shirt kind of gal but will wear summer dresses during the summer..Leah


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 1, 2017)

I think whenever we are "out in public", we all dress in the fashions of the day. Women aren't wearing bustles, men aren't wearing spats.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2017)

I've been told that my style is a toss up between a scarecrow and Nana Mary!


----------



## chic (Jun 1, 2017)

I like the calculatedly casual look.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 1, 2017)

Around here, nobody would know if you were trendy or not.


----------



## Pattypan (Jun 1, 2017)

Trends?  What's that? 

Unless you're knock out gorgeous I don't think anybody even notices you when out of the house.  

I dress for comfort.  All comfort.  All the time.


----------



## Lara (Jun 1, 2017)

Did you know Rompers are trending for guys right now? I'm serious. 
Don't ask me how I know that  And don't forget the earlier guys in rompers, Andy Cohen and Sean Connery (below).





 ....


----------



## Trade (Jun 1, 2017)

Comfort. 

Jean shorts, T-shirt- Crocs.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rompers?  Do you notice no button or zipper flys.  So when you have to go do you take the whole outfit off?  

Definitely not for guys with prostate problems.  I would never make it.  I wouldn't be caught wearing rompers for all the tea in China.

Those guys look like quiche eaters.

"Real women don't pump gas.  Real men don't eat quiche.".


----------



## Pattypan (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm a real woman. I pump gas and eat quiche.


----------



## Whisper (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't follow trends, I just wear what I like and it's usually activewear.


----------



## Wren (Jun 2, 2017)

I wear whatever I like and have never been a 'dedicated follower of fashion' mainly smart but casual,  I like comfortable clothes that fit well and look good, not too short, tight or revealing, but not 'frumpy'

I mainly wear flat ballet pump type shoes, boots in winter and leather flip flops in summer, don't see myself ever wearing platforms again !


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 2, 2017)

I admit to being fashion-challenged.  Comfort and functionality for me.  At home it's loose drawstring pants and a soft comfy shirt.


----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2017)

In the summer you'll often find me in comfy cotton Capri pants, flip-flops or sandals, light top. On the beach add wide-brim hat and sunglasses
In the winter it's snug leggings (not too snug), thin top with soft sweaters, and running shoes, or comfy soft leather shoes


----------



## Trade (Jun 2, 2017)

I have two holdovers from my time in the military. 

Number one, all my socks are black. Never have to worry about getting a mismatched pair. And those Gremlins that like to drive you crazy by stealing one sock from each pair out of your laundry? They can't get to me that way. I almost never lose a sock anymore. The little buggers must have moved on to easier targets.  

Number two: I almost always wear a black military style canvas web belt. Cheap, durable, and best of all, micro adjustable. Your belt never has to be too tight or too loose.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 2, 2017)

I live where it's hot and humid most of the year.  I own mostly white,  loose,  cotton clothing ... capris and t-shirts/tanks work best for me. 
Not a fan of wearing any kind of shoes around home either.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 2, 2017)

Pattypan said:


> I'm a real woman. I pump gas and eat quiche.



I hope you don't wear rompers.:love_heart:


----------



## Manatee (Jun 2, 2017)

Dressed up is when I wear a sport shirt instead of a t-shirt with my jeans or cargo shorts.

I keep a ball cap in the car so I don't get wind blown when the top is down.

I have what is a lifetime supply of t-shirts, mostly souvenirs from places that I have been.

I did wear a necktie once back in 2015.


----------



## deesierra (Jun 3, 2017)

Nope, never been interested in clothing trends because it seems like clothing manufacturers cater to "average" or "petite" size ladies, and I've always been a plus-size gal. I like to dress in things that are flattering. Since semi-retiring over 3 years ago I've found no need to dress any way but casually, being jeans and t-shirts or simple cotton tops, which suits me just fine (no pun intended ha ha!). Funny timing that this thread should pop up again now, because it so happens I spent the morning going through my closet and bagging up a bunch of stuff to be donated, including the "professional image" clothing I had to wear for my career. Good riddance!


----------



## Temperance (Jun 3, 2017)

Think a little bit of both.  Only get dressed up for special events.  Now it's mostly capris, legging, jeans or jeggings.  For tops usually tee shirts or peasant tops.  When the cooler weather comes around it's sweaters.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 4, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> It doesn't take any more effort to look good than it does to look sloppy.


I think 'peopleofwalmart' proves that wrong.  In spades.

I've never followed trends.  I mostly grew up on a farm.  Function was it, and included many hand-me-downs.   Didn't even know what the trends were.  I got some 'tight' jeans when we moved into the city and found out the cool kids in school were wearing bell bottoms.  I didn't have sneakers other than (just) gym shoes until my final years of high school, and they weren't a cool brand.  My parents wouldn't 'waste' the extra money bell bottom jeans cost.
Then I joined the Air Force and they of course dictated what I wore most of the time (even white socks and undershirts which I despised).
I bought a suit for my wedding.  I think I wore it once after that and then outgrew it.  
I dress on the casual side of 'business casual'.  Only sloppy when sick or doing sloppy work.  Neither stylish nor trendy.  Most of my t-shirts have a pocket, and are a solid color - but NOT white.  I haven't owned white t-shirt or socks since I got out of the Air Force.  I immediately despise anyone that wears a white t-shirt (w/o a shirt over it).  
I wear dockers since I got out of the Air Force.  With button down shirts or polo shirts with pockets when I was working, now for socializing.
Jeans are work cloths to me; working on the yard, car, etc.   I bought a pair of designer jeans for kinda-special occasions.  I can't stand how they fit or how the pockets are.  I regret how much I spent on them.
I've had a few sport coats for special occasions.  Not sure my current one fits.  I have a couple pairs of slacks that go with it.
I grew up wearing work boots.  Then military boots.   Now I wear motorcycle boots most of the time, as I have multiple pairs.  Or hiking boots.  I don't wear shoes at home.  I have a pair of loafers for running errands or stepping out to check the mail when the porch is wet.


----------



## dollie (Jun 4, 2017)

i am casual--i wear pull up pants(jeans dont fit anymore i quit smoking and gained 10 lbs.)i wear sweat shirts in the house the kids keep it cold in here  and slippers-- for going out i wear my moccasins----


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> I think 'peopleofwalmart' proves that wrong.  In spades.
> 
> I've never followed trends.  I mostly grew up on a farm.  Function was it, and included many hand-me-downs.   Didn't even know what the trends were.  I got some 'tight' jeans when we moved into the city and found out the cool kids in school were wearing bell bottoms.  I didn't have sneakers other than (just) gym shoes until my final years of high school, and they weren't a cool brand.  My parents wouldn't 'waste' the extra money bell bottom jeans cost.
> Then I joined the Air Force and they of course dictated what I wore most of the time (even white socks and undershirts which I despised).
> ...



How does that change 
"It doesn't take any more effort to look good than it does to look sloppy."?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't even know what the current trends ARE!


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 4, 2017)

Clean, comfortable and covering all the whatevers works for me now.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jun 4, 2017)

Are the two mutually exclusive?  What if I like to dress fashionably?


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 5, 2017)

I personally don't pay a lot of attention to style or fashion on myself or anyone else but there is one style that I'll be glad to see gone.  It's the too long, untucked blouse or t-shirt teamed with a too short sweater or jacket in a contrasting color.  From the front it might look cute on some but in the rear it just puts a big, wide, bright horizontal stripe across the said rear making it appear huge whether it is or not.  To my unfashionable eye, it's very unattractive.  But what do I know ......


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jun 6, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## Linda W. (Jun 6, 2017)

Trends aren't very comfortable. I'm too old to care anyway.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2017)

I dress how I like. I never have been one for trends but classic pieces instead. I have clothing that I've had for decades and they haven't gone out of style. In fact, I still get compliments on the outfits. I take very good care of my things. Sometimes I dress very casually, sometimes it's "business casual" (though I am retired) and sometimes I like being dressed up. I have a sister who is a fashion diva. She has countless suits and matching sets, whereas I'm more of a mix and match person. I love finding a piece that matches something I already have. My sister rarely wears jeans; when she does, they are fancy and it may be to a cook out at home.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2018)

Women's fashion trends from 1789 to 1970 here.


----------



## dkay (Aug 30, 2018)

I at least get dressed. The latest trend around here is people showing up at the store, movies, restaurants in pajama bottoms, house shoes and some kind of obnoxious saying on their tank top.  I'm not sure when pajamas became fashionable but it's everywhere.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2018)

I enjoyed all the fashions, SB! 

I find since I last posted, I wear more blouses, especially white, with my jeans or Capri's.


----------



## Wren (Aug 30, 2018)

I’ve never been a follower of trends, I have my own style and know what suits me


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2018)

While I’m keenly aware of fashion trends , I follow them but also blaze trails with my own styles. I very much like being stylish but genuinely unique simultaneously is what suites me.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 30, 2018)

I do not own a dress or skirt anymore.  I dress in slacks or capris  and tops.
It is what suits me and I have a large selection of dressy, plain or casual
tops and sweaters. I find that some of the older women here are to over dressed
and often use to much make up, and often this does not enhance their appearance.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2018)

I thought these were unique, but apparently they're all over the world!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I thought these were unique, but apparently they're all over the world!
> 
> View attachment 55863
> 
> View attachment 55864



Omg! :hide: 
Bite your tongue Keesha. 
Hahaha RaddishRose! 
You always manage to crack me up:rofl:

Look at the mug on buddy. He looks like an unhappy pit bull ready to tear the person’s head off that made him wear it. :laugh:


----------



## Beth (Aug 30, 2018)

I haven't followed the latest trends since the 1980s!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2018)

I liked the styles of the late 70's and 80's!


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 30, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I liked the styles of the late 70's and 80's!



I loved the '80s... those huge shoulder pads and "mall hair."   

Typically I dress for comfort, but I like to look nice so I try not to schlep around looking sloppy.   I have a lot of clothes since clothes/shoes/handbags are a weakness.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I liked the styles of the late 70's and 80's!




LOL...I've seen ya... you're the one dressed like this aintcha?>>>


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2018)

Since I posted on this thread almost 4 years ago  about what I wear ( see first page)... I have retired from work, and no longer need any corporate clothing ..in fact apart from a couple of jackets I've got  rid of all of it.

My style has kinda changed in the sense that although I dress well, and good quality clothing rather than high street fashion...I do wear far more casual clothing now more often. Jeans, Capri's,  shorts...and dresses.. This is my first summer being retired, and it's been a super hot one so I've worn sleeveless dresses almost exclusively..the odd pair of shorts and Tee... and now as we head into Autumn and winter, I suspect I will wear what I always wear, jackets, coats, leggings and jeans, ankle and  knee high boots.. 

Today in a nod to the warm but not hot day..I'm wearing a royal blue and white striped, cotton and lace  sleeveless swing vest top, and full length navy jeans, ' .. it feels odd to wear jeans after months of hot weather, but now it's starting to get a little chilly in the evenings so for the last few nights I've worn a cardigan..or pulled on a sweater 

I will however,  stay away from what's often called granny beige.. ( great for those who suit beige but most of us seniors don't, not above the waist anyway)... I like my colours too much...although I do have a favourite 3/4 camel coat with a fur collar for winter..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I loved the '80s... those huge shoulder pads and "mall hair."
> 
> Typically I dress for comfort, but I like to look nice so I try not to schlep around looking sloppy. *  I have a lot of clothes since clothes/shoes/handbags are a weakness*.



Me too... with knobs on... but I'm trying to be good now and when I buy something new..2 things go to the charity shop...one in..2 out, so hopefully before long I'll get my dressing room to a more manageable level.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 30, 2018)

For me,comfort comes first. The last time I tucked in my blouse was when I had the flu. That lasted about 3 days until I got my appetite back. Out of style or not, when I go out I want something age appropriate. I don't own any dresses. At home I wear any old thing that suits me. hubby's old flannel shirts are fine for the fall weather yard work.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Women's fashion trends from 1789 to 1970 here.




I would still wear a dress like 1966 in a minute depending on where I was going, may a tad longer though.    Dress 69, I see people wearing a version of that today, I know there a plenty of blouses with that sleave still it comes and goes.

I'm amazed how much time has passed that I've been on this site posting where does the time go, seriously, it just flew by.  I hadn't any idea I've been around here so long feels like only a couple of years by 100.  

My style of dress has changed drastically since I first posted, as I moved from Florida and where I am now, my preferred way of dressing just stands out even more than it did before, plus, temps are cooler here, so now I'm wearing more jeans and slacks.  In a different area, I might would go back to mostly wearing dresses,  now I just wear casual mostly knit type dresses while I'm indoors.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm still wearing jeans or capris and tees in summer, jeans and sweatshirts in winter. Clean jeans and tees or sweatshirts for dressing up. Add shoes for formal occasions. I'm not exactly what you'd call fashion-forward. Maybe it's a result of too many years of dressing for the corporate world. Evan Piccone suits, sedate pumps. Don't remember that any of us ever wore anything pretty, just business-like. And boring.


----------



## drifter (Aug 30, 2018)

When I worked I followed the dress code. Now that I'm retired I dress casual. Usually jeans but I have come to like some of the draw-string waisted pants with tapered legs. Due to the fact I tend to chill easily, in the fall and winter I favor vests with whatever.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 30, 2018)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm still wearing jeans or capris and tees in summer, jeans and sweatshirts in winter. Clean jeans and tees or sweatshirts for dressing up. Add shoes for formal occasions. I'm not exactly what you'd call fashion-forward. Maybe it's a result of too many years of dressing for the corporate world. Evan Piccone suits, sedate pumps. Don't remember that any of us ever wore anything pretty, just business-like. And boring.




I must be the only person who enjoyed my corporate wardrobe, so much so, I'm still not over someone stealing my great suit I left on my cart after I picked it up at the cleaners.  It was my favorite suit.  This was early 80's, later I worked in fashion industry sold some really nice clothing, so got to dress more fashionable then, but later years went back to office work and more modest attire.  

One thing for sure, I don't like to spend a lot, but, quality is important and I make sure I get great deals when I do buy clothing.  I do love my jeans, always have, but, I do love my dresses as well.  Jeans can be dressed up quite nicely if dressy attire is the goal, which isn't something I'm interesting in for daily wear.  But, summer spring, I just like wearing simple non fussy dresses.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 30, 2018)

summer;
cargo pants
shoes
that’s it

winter?
My favorite Flair;


----------



## Olivia (Aug 31, 2018)

I was going to say I don't follow the trends but come to think of it, there is one.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2018)

:laugh: Olivia
Every women needs at least one pair :yes:


----------



## AprilT (Aug 31, 2018)

Below is me in a dress I made and wore about 9 years ago when I lived in Tampa Fl; it is a typical style of dress, I would wear when I was leaving the house.  Just a simple shift style.  Red arrow is pointing to me.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 31, 2018)

I dress casual 99.9 per cent of the time. During this time it is shorts or jeans with t-shirts in the summer and sweats in the winter. The only time I dress up is only when I feel like I have to. For example, weddings, funerals, etc. Then it is only dress pants and tops or sweaters with flat shoes.


----------



## chic (Aug 31, 2018)

It's nice that casual clothing is more acceptable than it used to be back in the 1950's say. :love_heart:


----------



## AprilT (Aug 31, 2018)

Casual is relative, to me my style of dress is casual, so what one defines as casual will depend on what they are used to and what that means to them.  Some people's casual is sloppy looked like they rolled out of bed, some nice and neat and some think a simple dress means you're all dolled up when in fact some dresses are like throwing on a t-shirt and pant a pair of flats and nothing more even less fuss.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 1, 2018)

I maintain several different choices of clothing for different functions.  As a ballroom dancer, I have a selection of clothing that is "dancy"  meaning that it allows me to move easily, it's flowy,  and often has some bling to it so that it sparkles under the lights.  

I have my work clothes.  As an organizer and personal assistant to a variety of people in the rich part of town, I dress according to what I'm going to be doing that day.  It might be just workout wear if I'm going to be doing messy work.  I will dress in tailored jeans and jacket or dress if I need to see people, go shopping or run other errands that require me to be out and about.  Otherwise I go to work in casual wear...jeans or capris and a sweater or top, or a summer dress with sandals.  

I love jewelry, and I have a large collection of costume jewelry ... I always make sure I have the appropriate jewelry to match the clothing I have.


----------



## guyrunningaround (Sep 2, 2018)

am 77 years old.fer past number of years i wear jeans which means yer can wear any kind of clothes to go with them.
this summer  i wore  shorts as this summer it has bin amazing with the hot weather so i was wearing shorts fer a WHOLE month.
last time i wore shorts that long was when i was at skool


----------

